
It is difficult to see how WeWork will ever be profitable - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/can-wework-be-profitable-ipo-financials-2019-8
======
penguinlinux
I worked at a few WeWorks and many of their floors had rooms that were vacated
and empty. When we left We Work they offered us big discounts so that we would
not leave them. If a recession hits I think they will lose a great deal of
customers.

